# 7-5 Privy Dig



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is a new pit that Gene and I are working on. We are down to about 10-11 feet, and there is a loaded trash layer! Here is a pit shot. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

*RE: 7-6 Privy Dig*

Today's haul of bottles. Sodas, embossed meds and a killer hair restorer.


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

*RE: 7-6 Privy Dig*

Here is the hair restorer. Embossed SHULLS ELECTRIC HAIR RESTORER around a lady with lightning bolts all around her. I can't find anything out about this one. Any ideas?


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

*RE: 7-6 Privy Dig*

Here is a better shot of the embossing. The trash layer it came from is 1880s-90s. We'll be back to finish the pit tomorrow after work and over the weekend if necessary. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

I was waiting for your pix Jim, thought mabey you fell asleep down there hahaha That's a cool bottle with the lady & the lightning bolt, never saw that one before, I will look in one of the books see if its in there, man that's a nice looking stone hole, that's a shame I couldn't make it up that morning, with a third hand you might be done, oh well chit happens, next time, how far are you? and how much do you have until bottom? keep sending the pix. Rick


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim,looks like one of those fun digs with lots of bottles in the layer.I hope it gets older for you.That hair bottle is killer,I have never seen one.Be sure to posts the good stuff at the bottom.Doug


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, Rick and Doug. I still haven't found anything on that Shulls bottle [&:]. Here are some pics of today's haul. The pit is down to 12 1/2 feet and still going strong. We got more blob sodas, a strychnia poison, Warners, Kilmers, and some other goodies. The heartbreaker of the day was a Dr. Anthony's bitters with heavy lip chips []. It's bad, but I still brought it home. We're getting into the 1870s now. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Gene was happy with the results today []. He got the best soda of the day, a very scarce blob from Newport Bottling Works, D. F. Postlethweit, Newport, PA. We also found several T. H. Butturf blobs from Newport, which is about 25 miles from Lewistown.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Blobs, a nice big Warner's and others. We should clean out the rest of the 1880s-90s layer tomorrow, and be into solid 1870s and hopefully get into the 60s. The tall blobs and hutches should give way to smooth-base squats soon! More pics tomorrow. ~Jim


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 8, 2007)

gettin better Jim! Dont forget to post the ending of this pit!


----------



## Haldy (Jul 8, 2007)

Jim:

 Glad to see that you and Gene have found yourselves a "good one"!!  I'm very jealous!!  Hopefully, you'll get into some REALLY good stuff before your're finished with this one.  Still have hopes to get together with you guys this summer, but the time is just flying by.  Good luck with your continued digging and I look forward to more pics.  You and Gene are going to need to get yourselves a tumbler.  I'm working on making one myself.

 Denny


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2007)

JIM BO! good to see glass on the ground! nice stuff, remember you said you where going to knock that out in  1 or 2 days  lol I am glad its lasting for ya,and I hope it goes 60s,I jinxed my self last time remember,70s going 60s,but we have to have hope, looks like yours might if you got a whole lot  of use to go, I know you wanted to probe it and see how much you got to go lol. I did that once right through a W&T flask never again! it sucks I cant dig until next weekend IM up my dads now. Anyway good luck post the end take. Rick[/align]


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 8, 2007)

Jim and Gene:

 Great stuff there.  Now is the good part.  And bringing the kovels book.  I Love It.  Well done.  Thanks
 Madpaddla


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Well, there will be no 60s and very little 70s in this pit. We hit the bottom today at 14 feet and about 1880. We found both of the seat-hole cutouts and hit a hard bottom. We got a good haul of bottles, and we still need to finish cleaning out the bottom so we may get a few more little things. Here is today's full haul.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

This one sucked. A damaged THE MASON JAR OF 1872. It would have been a killer jar, but had a piece out of the lip and a huge spider crack on the base that came up the sides. Gene did keep the original lid, which was OK.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Here I am with a Lewistown Bottling Works blob soda and a boat ink. The sun's glare in my face made for a nasty picture, but it is probably an improvement over my normal look []


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Yet another Lewistown Bottling Works variety that I had never seen before. Every time I think that I MUST have all of them, I find another new type. This one cleaned up mint after I spent about 20 minutes removing 2 inches of encrusted rock salt from the bottom of it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Gene really liked the 1872 jar. Hopefully, we'll find a good one some day. I'll get some group pics of my share of the full haul up later. It ended up being a 14-foot stone oval from the late 1870s-early 80s up to the 1920s. After we finish it up tomorrow and fill and fix, it's off to find a new pit! ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhh  come on Jim you look dandy for being in a chithole all day Bhahaha!!!![8D] and that jar you got will look great cleaned up and put on a shelf, I don't see any cracks,[8D] Good digs, next week we hope to hit a 80s pit. Rick


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, Rick. There's no place I'd rather be than an 1800s crapper [] Here are some of my favorites from this pit cleaned up. First is a KO-4 STRYCHNIA/ POISON, a somewhat scarce poison and the first good (non-common) one I have dug. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Straight-side amber Coke, Harrisburg, PA. Also a first for me.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Nothing beats a Coke on a 90-degree day in the pit. Especially when it's one of these []


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

City side.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Teal green salt bottle with the stopper. I love the color on these!


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

My new favorite tall blob from Lewistown Bottling Works.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Round slug, which is unusual for these bottles. They are almost always long ovals.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Back embossing. I wonder if they still want it back [] Nobody sold it, I dug it!


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

Last pic. This is a BIM crown top Lewistown Bottling Works root beer bottle. These are very cool with their 12-sided mug base and lady's leg neck. They are very scarce, and now I have two. ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

nice amber coke! porter says "generally available but not always easy" on all harrisburg cokes, except an unknown one


----------



## Bottleman (Jul 9, 2007)

Great dig Jim!!! That Lewistown blob is a beauty. We all like the local stuff so I bet you are thrilled to have that in your collection now. I personally like the green smelling salts bottle. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## capsoda (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice group of bottles Jim.


----------



## justadddirt (Jul 9, 2007)

Great dig you guys. Found some good bottles there. The Dr. Anthony's Bitters  that is damaged might be a really good bottle. Tried finding it in my Bitters books & is not listed in any of them. Could you post a pic of it please. Man you guy's earned those bottles today, boy was it hot. Once again great dig.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

Spencer, Tom, Warren and Gary, Thanks for your replies. This was a very fun pit, we get a lot of them that are nowhere near this good, but still come out happy. Pits like this are a treat. The Lewistown blob is my favorite of the pit. The hair restorer and the bitters are the kings for rarity, but the local sodas are my favorite.

 Gary, Here is the bitters. I found out from our good friend Ron (bearswede) that this is a VERY good bottle, so I will have it professionally restored and cleaned. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

Another side. The full embossing reads Dr. ANTHONY'S// ANGOSTURA// IMPROVED BITTERS// PHILA, PA, U.S.A. I would love to find a perfect one, but I'm happy to have this one. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's the sad part. The lip has some nasty heavy chips, but the ring below the lip is all there along with a little better than half of the original lip. It's a fixer. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea Jim fix that bitters lip with some REZ, amber is not to bad to blend, we fixed up that Dark  summer tree, it looks whole!  At the right light. I will post a pic soon,stay out of the heat.Rick


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought about a resin repair. I did one before on a squat that turned out good. It was one of those odd forest green colors, green plus a little brown and red did it.

 The squat was a John Moon's Superior Mineral Water, which is a decent bottle but not as rare as this bitters. I'm still contemplating whether to try it or send it out to a pro. It needs tumbled anyway, so I might. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2007)

Wait until you see this summer tree all jig sawed up,, its looks good, my friend has it I have to take some pix tomorrow, so you got any pits lined up? Rick


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd like to see that tree. We dug an aqua one all busted up last year, but there wasn't enough of it to do anything with. Bummer.

 We have a couple more pits scoped out in the same area, we just need to see about permissions. I hope we can get a few of them. We're filling this pit tomorrow after we clean out the rest of the bottom. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2007)

Its good that you guys have time and can go back to fill in, that's how we have it 99% of the time then you don't have to rush, good luck on the permissions, IM going sat if all goes well. Rick


----------

